# Spezialisierung



## KInstinct (14. Dezember 2008)

Hi Comminity,

ich sehe hier leider kein Thema, ob es in WotLK auch eine Spezialisierung gibt. Ich habe nichts in Foren bzw. Netz gefunden. Gibt es die Möglichkeit und wenn ja wie?

Mfg Kinstinct


----------



## Ollimua (14. Dezember 2008)

Die Spezialisierungen aus BC werden übernommen. Also Zauberstoff -> Zaubertuh, Mondstoff -> Mondgespinnst etc.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Dezember 2008)

Jop gibts wies aussieht. 

    - *Mondgespinst*
      Im Süden in der frostigen Drachenöde liegt der Smaragddrachenschrein [63,73]. An diesem blühenden Ort könnt ihr zwei Äonenleben mit Magierfüllten Froststoffballen kombinieren, um daraus Mondgespinst zu schaffen.
    - *Schwarztuch*
      Zusammen mit zwei Äonenschatten lässt sich der Magierfüllte Froststoffballen am Altar der Schwarzen Tiefen (Die Vergessenen Tiefen) [56,86] unter der Eiskronenzitadelle zu Schwarztuch verarbeiten.
     - *Zaubertuch*
      Angereichert mit zwei Äonenfeuer wird der Magierfüllte Froststoffballen am Nexus (Kaltarra) [29,27] in der Boreanischen Tundra zu Zaubertuch.


Glaub das lernt man von Karl Wert in Dalaran. 
Soweit ichs jetzt zumindest gelesen hab :>


----------



## Nassim (14. Dezember 2008)

Die passenden Rezepte dafür gibts ab Schneider-Skill 415 beim Lehrer in Dalaran....und die entsprechenden Sepzialisierungen funktionieren genauso wie in BC: ein Mondstoffspezi stellt auch 2 Mondgespinste her.....


----------



## adidas2023 (4. Januar 2009)

jo stimmt wer zauberfeurspezi war ist jetz zaubertuchspezi


----------



## Horace (9. Februar 2009)

Das mit der Spezialisierung is ja klar nur wòfür???
Nur wegn der ein oder anderen Tasche?

Beim Lehrer finde ich zb keine Rezepte wie in BC die episch sind.
Dabei gibt es doch das Zaubertuchset (Ohne Setboni )

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=56029

Woher bekommt man das denn überall schreiben sie rein das es nicht gebunden is aber keiner schreibt WOHER er das Teil hat.
Ich bin 435 im skill und da die Handschuhe diesen skill haben als vorraussetztung haben sollte ich diese ja anfertigen bzw lernen können


----------



## kuckif95 (9. Februar 2009)

das rezept bekommste beim lehrer


----------



## Horace (9. Februar 2009)

Lass raten das 435 Rezept bekommt man erst mit 450??


----------



## quilosa (9. Februar 2009)

nein, natürlich mit skill 435. wenn du schneider bist hast du dir doch sicher in dalaran immer schonmal angeschaut was du noch nicht beigebracht bekommst? epische muster sind doch einige dabei, das frostresizeugs z.b. auch wenn das ja nicht "für alle tage" ist und die 3 roben/handschuhe halt.
ansonsten ist ja noch nicht alles implementiert, vielleicht gibts ja bald was besonderes für die verschiedenen spezis. auch so ist es doch ganz nett wenn man 2 spezialstoffe aufs mal bekommt, obwohl schneidern IMHO nicht mehr so interessant ist wie vor wotlk.


----------



## Horace (11. Februar 2009)

Ok thx  ich hätte auf meine ganzen Pets geschworten das ich da alles gelernt hatte.Naja  Noob bleibt Noob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

